# Diffuser.(Photos with how to.)



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, it turned up 30 mins ago and ive already fitted it.

Im also posting fitting instructions as theyre not too clear in the audi manual.

Â£150 for part and 70 quid for the sparying in gloss black.

Remove the existing valance. Exposing this.










Cut off the 2 down struts, i used a stanley knife, but an hacksaw will do the job.










Screw in these metal brackets you can see in front of the heatshield.










Push the diffuser back into its slots, (bIt of effort needed here and make sure you go over it a few times to make sure that all the clips have taken.
Then screw the bottom of the valance to the brackets youve just fitted.

And then. Voila.










I was worried it might come out a bit Chrysler crossfire, but im pleased to say it looks really good.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks nice and straightforward and the end result looks pretty good.

Can't help wondering though what your wife will say when she sees that you did all this with your car parked in your kitchen.


----------



## iliasr (Sep 16, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice one

and lol re the kitchen :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Noice.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I likey a lot.....

Why did you go with Gloss black rather than not match it with the body colour...?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

bootha2 said:


> Looks nice and straightforward and the end result looks pretty good.
> 
> Can't help wondering though what your wife will say when she sees that you did all this with your car parked in your kitchen.


Might be a point of conjecture if ,
a) I was married.
b) It was a kitchen and
c) I was that pussy whipped that much i was worried about it.

Actually, its my washing machine and dryer. :wink: 
Comes in handy when cleaning cars and bikes too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Noice.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I likey a lot.....
> 
> Why did you go with Gloss black rather than not match it with the body colour...?


I thought of colour coding, but ive got a gloss black grill and gloss black audi rings on the back.

I dont know if you saw the white TT with a colour coded diffuser, looked bloody awful.

I'm also toying with getting a carbon fibre blade made for my spoiler, but im waiting to see how my carbon fibre wing mirrors come out when they turn up first.

I didnt want it to look like this.


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

I like it. It breaks up what is quite a huge bum on the MKII.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

StuTTer said:


> I like it. It breaks up what is quite a huge bum on the MKII.


Thats ecactly what i thought. Being a different colour draws your attention to the diffuser.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks good, nice one ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually I'm liking your garage tiling, look cool!!
Oh, diffuser looks good too.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> StuTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I like it. It breaks up what is quite a huge bum on the MKII.
> ...


Fair point..
Perhaps that's why the white one looks, well, odd.... :?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

DU03,you've made my day.I've taken some stick in the past few years about my garage (Painted,Artex ceiling,skirting and epoxy painted floor)but after seeing yours I feel somewhat relieved that some people go even further.Nice garage.Diffuser looks OK too.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats the way ahead both in the car and the garage

P.S I may have some good news for you, will PM you


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> DU03,you've made my day.I've taken some stick in the past few years about my garage (Painted,Artex ceiling,skirting and epoxy painted floor)but after seeing yours I feel somewhat relieved that some people go even further.Nice garage.Diffuser looks OK too.


Us blokes love our garages, thing is , i might be building another garage and extending the kitchen into this one.
I need a bigger one. (garage , that is).


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks 8)

That part has been availible here since launch, so I wasn't expecting that you'd have to get a stanley at it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

conneem said:


> Looks 8)
> 
> That part has been availible here since launch, so I wasn't expecting that you'd have to get a stanley at it.


I was surprised too. 
Those downstrut supports for the original valance impede you from bringing the diffuser in to screw to the brackets.
Its in the fitting instructions, although, like i said theyre not very clear.

It was seeing this on karenb's pics that made me go for it in the end, before that i didnt like it much.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks good DUO.
I have a black car. Do you think I should paint the valance in white?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> Looks good DUO.
> I have a black car. Do you think I should paint the valance in white?


Only if your going to take a hammer to it after?


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have just got mine back after painting my rear valance phantom black, must say it does look good. well pleased


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Great look, like the lines of the diffuser! I think a good choice NOT going body color! 8)


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

docTTor999 said:


> I have just got mine back after painting my rear valance phantom black, must say it does look good. well pleased


Did you paint the standard valance or the 'ribbed' one? Got any piccys?
I'm wanting to do the same.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good DUO.
> ...


Harsh!......

..... but fair. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> docTTor999 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just got mine back after painting my rear valance phantom black, must say it does look good. well pleased
> ...


Standard valance in black looks like this.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone got pics of a phantom black painted valence on a phantom black TT?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Duo,

don't like the diffuser, but i do like the fact you took pic's from the fitting. Very helpfull for other's..Thx.

More people should post pic's from modification's or replacements.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Hello Duo,
> 
> don't like the diffuser, but i do like the fact you took pic's from the fitting. Very helpfull for other's..Thx.
> 
> More people should post pic's from modification's or replacements.


Cheers Rob.

I think it would save people a fortune at the garage.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Looks 8)
> ...


Blimey, have I started a trend


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> Anyone got pics of a phantom black painted valence on a phantom black TT?


Yes:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Vic. Looks good. Must get mine done now.


----------



## usyG (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone got a picture of a white tt with a standard black valence painted black?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi DU03NAN,

The diffuser looks excellent and thanks for posting the fitting pictures.

I'm going to order one on Monday, sprayed gloss black to match the grille.

Audi quoted:-
Â£65 plus vat to spray it
Â£21 plus vat to fit
A total of Â£101.10 incl vat which seems okay.

They said the fitting involved dropping down the rear bumper to get to the fitting points. All sounds a bit technical for me  even with your pictures to assist so I'm going to get them to do it.

I will post a picture once its done


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

blackers said:


> They said the fitting involved dropping down the rear bumper to get to the fitting points. All sounds a bit technical for me  even with your pictures to assist so I'm going to get them to do it.


Thats bollox.
The rear valance just clips out and is held in place with those grommets all the way around the inside of the valance.










The fixing points are easy to get to as you have to cut away some of the original bumper to do it, as shown in my previous pics.
Just screw in brackets, after cutting and clip it back in.

No need to drop anything, especially your wallet.
However, let them do it, and dont let them charge you extra for the fitting, as i suspect they havent fitted one before and theyre going to be messing around with it for at least 30-45 mins.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

looking good grant

few q's

1. Can you put your original valance back on if you want to. Important

2. Would a milltek quad fit this valance

3. How dodgy is it spraying the valance yourself

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> looking good grant
> 
> few q's
> 
> ...


Just clips on and off.

1.Yep.

2.Get it done professionally.

3.REally needs a 2pack primer on it because of the flexing when installing.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

cheers mate - but :

Did you not cut something off when you fitted it? IE does the original valence not "bond" to a part you cut off with the trusty stanley knife?

may have to put a call into you when fitting it - Im really concerned I wont be able to refit the original valance when/if I need to refit the standard single exit exhaust


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> cheers mate - but :
> 
> Did you not cut something off when you fitted it? IE does the original valence not "bond" to a part you cut off with the trusty stanley knife?
> 
> may have to put a call into you when fitting it - Im really concerned I wont be able to refit the original valance when/if I need to refit the standard single exit exhaust


Original valance has a lot of play in it.

You'll be able to screw the original valance to the new brackets that you see shown, all you have to do is turn them round so they point out and not point in.

I fitted mine back on to check , just in case.
The only difference will be the two screws in the bottom of the original valance.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Risky business....?

All because of my Warranty and the Milltek btw...I must be able to 100% fit original exhaust and original valance if I need to with no sign of anything being done.

PS. Photoshopped a couple of black TT valances - the only colour that goes is black or Red if you're VERY daring...Everything else looks ridiculous...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> Risky business....?
> 
> All because of my Warranty and the Milltek btw...I must be able to 100% fit original exhaust and original valance if I need to with no sign of anything being done.
> 
> PS. Photoshopped a couple of black TT valances - the only colour that goes is black or Red if you're VERY daring...Everything else looks ridiculous...


Simple, just say you fitted the diffuser, didnt like it, put the old one back on.
If you want my opinion Martin, if your worrying now, dont do it.

Theres an inherant amount of risk in everything you do.
I'm in a lucky position that if anything goes wrong i have an understanding dealership to go to with a very good master Technician who i rate highly.

Also, if anything isnt covered by warranty i can afford to foot the bil.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

got the tt back.

Audi chingford have sprayed and fitted the diffuser

Looks good against the silver, certainly better than the matt plastic original valance


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

blackers said:


> got the tt back.
> 
> Audi chingford have sprayed and fitted the diffuser
> 
> Looks good against the silver, certainly better than the matt plastic original valance


looks bloody cool
Are you happy with it?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks brill Blackers


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

yes really, really pleased, it finishes off the back nicely, looks mean

the service staff came out to look at it when they handed the car back and said how good it looked.

when i booked it in they were going to spray it silver until i stopped them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

blackers said:


> yes really, really pleased, it finishes off the back nicely, looks mean
> 
> the service staff came out to look at it when they handed the car back and said how good it looked.
> 
> when i booked it in they were going to spray it silver until i stopped them!


See? Sometimes i do talk some sense. :lol:


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

VicTT said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got pics of a phantom black painted valence on a phantom black TT?
> ...


NICE and NICE TIPS TOO!!! where are they from? OEM?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

like the garage too ;-)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bagwell said:


> NICE and NICE TIPS TOO!!! where are they from? OEM?


I did a cut and shut of some standard pipe trims from Pipewerx. Howevr if you are interested in them ready to fit, read this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109349


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=017


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Wont fit your car though Martin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Diffuser looks wicked.
Defo got to put one on mine.
But black gloss against the white TT - would yuz all say that would look best?? or maybe a dark grey???
hmmmmmm - mods already, even without the car! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Diffuser looks wicked.
> Defo got to put one on mine.
> But black gloss against the white TT - would yuz all say that would look best?? or maybe a dark grey???
> hmmmmmm - mods already, even without the car! :lol:


Theres a pic of a white one with black gloss somewhere on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Ahhh yes, was it that show car though??
With the darker spoiler and wing mirrors??
Maybe play a game - first one to find it! :wink:

My god, I really should get some work done! :roll:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wont fit your car though Martin.


why?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wont fit your car though Martin.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


You had me then


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

actually I don't think ti will fit - with the quad milltek???!

Question is - would you leave it same colour or spray it Black to match the black car...Photoshop please anyone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> actually I don't think ti will fit - with the quad milltek???!
> 
> Question is - would you leave it same colour or spray it Black to match the black car...Photoshop please anyone?


Youll have the stencil to cut it out, then get it sprayed gloss black to get rid of any miniscule errors.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

How easy/hard would it for me to spray it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> How easy/hard would it for me to spray it...


By the sound of things i wouldn't let you hold a screw driver, best get someone else to do it, plus it needs a special 2pack primer, if not use, the paint will flake of when your bending the diffuser into place fitting it.


----------

